# New here and would like some help



## indytractorman (Dec 23, 2013)

Im working for a guy in the indianapolis area that has a vintage McCormick Farmall tractor. I have been hired to restore 3 vintage Ford trucks for him and he decided to throw this in the mix. i know nothing about tractors. i assume you can find parts and original equipment for these like i have for the trucks around the country. but i dont even know where to start. i have pictures and can send them to others if need be. i dont know the year just know its pretty old. any suggestions or guidance is much appreciated. thanks -josh


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

indytractorman said:


> Im working for a guy in the indianapolis area that has a vintage McCormick Farmall tractor. I have been hired to restore 3 vintage Ford trucks for him and he decided to throw this in the mix. i know nothing about tractors. i assume you can find parts and original equipment for these like i have for the trucks around the country. but i dont even know where to start. i have pictures and can send them to others if need be. i dont know the year just know its pretty old. any suggestions or guidance is much appreciated. thanks -josh


Post the pics. There are a lot of guys here that know all about those. Welcome!


----------



## indytractorman (Dec 23, 2013)

*pictures*

heres the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

indytractorman said:


> Theres some pics of the trucks im working on as well.
> 
> how long does it take the moderator to look at my post??!!


Won't be long. After a while they don't even need approved.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey look up Steiner tractor on line, order a free catalogue. They will have a lot of stuff you will probably be needing.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh yeah, greetings, glad to have you here!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

indytractorman said:


> heres the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




Welcome to the Forum!.. Sorry for the delay it is the holiday season.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like you got a nice restoration going on the ford. That Farmall Super C that you have to fix up was made between 1951 and 1954. When you're done it should look something like this!......


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

Welcom from N. IL, I respect your line of work, Do you do this as a hobby or a full time job?


----------

